# Another Thread About Vertigo



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Susan, I remember a while back you had a thread going about Vertigo, which at the time you were having trouble with. Lately I have had several severe episodes of Vertigo. It is truly awful. I was wondering what (if anything) you learned helped to abate the dizziness or nausea. I do have a prescription for Compazine (anti-nausea and vomiting drug), I wondered if it would help with nausea from Vertigo. I have an appointment with my doctor next month, and I plan on mentioning it to him, just curious what you learned about it. (are you still getting it? Or is it any better?) Thanks!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I do find fresh ginger tea useful for the nausea, but you have the Compazine which is probably more effective (if you try it, let me know how it is). Other than that, I haven't found anything to relieve the actual vertigo. Thankfully I haven't had a bad bout of it since I posted about it in October - just the occasional bit of short-lived room-spinning! Although I do have another cold/throat infection so I fear it may only be a matter of time! Sorry you're experiencing it at the moment, it's just horrible.  Do you think there might be something specific causing it like an inner ear infection or something?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I honestly have no idea what would cause the Vertigo. I have read on a few occasions that ME/CFIDS patients who have Tinnitus are more likely to also suffer from Vertigo. Maybe it's an ME/CFIDS thing? Do you have Tinnitus? I do, so I suppose in theory it's possible that makes us predisposed to Vertigo. I honestly have no idea!!







I hope neither of us have it ever again, but if I do, I'll let you know how the Compazine works!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I do have tinnitus MrsMason, have had for at least 10 years (after too many nights spent at loud concerts and parties!) during which time I've been both in relapse and remission with the M.E. I only used to get vertigo when I was hideously hungover, now it seems to be fairly random. Take care


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

ROFL


> quote: when I was hideously hungover


Not you Susan!!!!





















LOL!!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

All true, I'm afraid







I remember one sunday morning during my second or third year at uni, staggering to the bathroom along the corridor, narrowly avoiding falling down the stairs. The bathroom had multi-coloured, spotted wallpaper - the sight of that spinning around was really something!!







My stomach is churning just remembering it. How's your vertigo?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

MrsM, I can sympathize with you. I had the same thing over the summer. I'm not sure what's worst the nausea or the vertigo. I just hated it and was laid up for 3 months. I ended up losing 15 pounds because I couldn't keep anything down. I ended up drinking lots of ginger ale (flat) and eating egg soup. I kept to light foods and healthy foods. My family doctor put me on Bonamine, but it didn't always work. When it did work it settled my tummy down. I was thoroughly checked by an Audiologist for Meniere's Disease, ENT and had a MRI of the brain. Everything came back okay. My family doctor said that it was fm and then I asked her to check my blood pressure and sure enough it had gone up a fair bit. So she ended up increasing my blood pressure med. A week later I started feeling better. It's been a vast improvement although I do still get tired every now and then.Are you getting headaches with your nausea & vertigo? I was getting bad headaches too.I hope the vertigo subsides for you soon.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Susan, I haven't had another bout as of late. (fingers crossed, knock on wood)Weener, I'm glad eventually you found something that helped you. I'm not getting headaches with it, just the Vertigo and nausea. Weird, isn't it? I feel for me it's probably just part of the ME/CFIDS weirdness, but I guess it isn't really ever safe to write off new symptoms like that.I'm definitely going to talk to my doctor about it next time, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Mrs M,I hope you feel better! Vertigo is nasty! I had a severe and sudden attack which lasted on and off for about 3 weeks,at 1 point it was so severe I wound up in the ER. They gave me some med.....cant remeber what tho.The good thing is it went away as suddenly as it came!This was before i was officially diagnosed with fibro and I didnt really make a connection to it until dx with the fibro.Good luck to all for a vertigo-free day!


----------

